# هل أخطأ الكتاب المقدس في وصف مراحل تكوين الجنين؟



## Rosetta (17 يوليو 2010)

*عظيم هو اسم الرب وصادق هو كلامه المقدس، الذي أعلن لنا هذا التسلسل لبعض الأحداث والمراحل التي يمر بها الجنين في تطوره،،،
فقد ظن البعض من خلال المنطق والترتيب الظاهر لنا أنه كما يتحلل اللحم ويبقي العظم بعد الموت، أن الإنسان تكون عظمه أولاً ثم كُسي لحماً.. أما الكتاب المقدس منذ آلاف السنين قبل الميلاد قال: "كسوتني جلداً ولحمناً. فنسجتني بعظام وعصب" (أيوب 10: 11).. 
​*
*الـــــــرد​**
الرد يحتوي على أكثر من مرجع علمي _ الرجاء الإطلاع عليها للإستفادة أكثر​
نجد في سفر ايوب الاصحاح العاشر

" يداك كونتاني و صنعتاني كلي جميعا أفتبتلعني.
اذكر انك جبلتني كالطين أفتعيدني إلى التراب.
ألم تصبني كاللبن و خثرتني كالجبن. كسوتني جلدا و لحما
فنسجتني بعظام و عصب " (أيوب 10: 8 – 11)

- وفي ضوء العبارات السابقة .. نجد أن الجنين مرّ بالصور الآتية داخل الرحم:
1- ألم تصبني كاللبن.
2- وخثرتني كالجبن.
3- كسوتني جلداً ولحماً.
4- فنسجتني بعظام وعصب.

وبتطبيق ذلك علي القالب الطبي العلمي الخاص بعلم الأجنة Embryology نجد المراحل الأربعة السابق ذكرها بنفس التتابع..

المرحلة الأولي "ألم تصبني كاللبن":

وهنا حيث تبدأ القصة بدخول السائل المنوي Semen Fluid داخل الجهاز التناسلي الأنثوي Female Genital System .. والسائل المنوي – واضح من اسمه أنه سائل – يتكون من:
1- حيوانات منوية Sperms.
2- إفرازات أخري بواسطة يتم إفرازها Accessory Sex glands مثل سكر الفركتوز Fructose، و الـ Inositol و Vitamin C و الـ Prostaglandins وبعض الإنزيمات المذيبة للبروتين.
والسائل المنوي هذا Semen هو سائل قلوي Alkaline..
وهو في خواصه الفيزيائية سائل كثيف أبيض، يشبه اللبن إلي حد كبير.. حتى في كونه قلوياً.

المرحلة الثانية "وخثرتني كالجبن":

وحالاً فور حدوث التلقيح Fertilization باختراق الحيوان المنوي Sperm للبويضة من الأنثى Ovum والذي يتم داخل قناة فالوب Fallopian Tube وليس كما يظن البعض أنه يحدث داخل الرحم Uterus.. تتكون اللاحقة Zygote وهي التي بدورها تنقسم فوراً بالانقسام الميتوزي Mitotic Division إلي ما يسمي Morula (حوالي 12 – 32 خلية متكتلة معاً) وهي بدورها تصل للرحم بعد حوالي 3 أيام من التلقيح، ثم تتحول إلي ما يسمي Blastocyst..

وال Blastocyst عبارة عن حويصلة Vesicle من الخلايا، مرصوصة في صفين وبالوسط فراغ،، وتنغمس هذه الحويصلة داخل بطانة الرحم الـ Endometrium في نهاية الأسبوع الأول من بعد التلقيح..

وينقسم صف الخلايا الخارجي من هذه الـحويصلة Trophoblast إلي ثلاث طبقات Chorion محيطة بالحويصلة والتي كبرت في الحجم وتحولت الآن إلي Chorionic Vesicle. ويتكاثر هذا الـ Chorion [Undergoes rapid proliferation] ليصبح ككتلة من الخلايا المتلاحمة والتي تشبه قطعة اللبن المتجبن..

المرحلة الثالثة "كسوتني جلداً ولحماً":

وذلك حيث أن خلايا طبقة الجلد في تمام الأسبوع الرابع 4th Week من حياة الجنين، تبدأ بتغطية طبقة الـ Mesenchyme والتي هي طبقة من الأنسجة الضامة :

"4 Weeks: Simple Ectoderm Epithelium over Mesenchyme"
انظر مثلاً – لا للحصر – ما جاء قي الموقع الخاص بجامعة New South Wales
بـ "سيدني" – "أستراليا" >> The New South Wales- Sydney – Australia وذلك في مقال تحت عنوان Development of Skin, Hair & Nails أي تطور / تكوين الجلد والشعر والأظافر،،
http://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/Notes/skintxt.htm

ثم في خلال المدة من الشهر الأول وحتى الشهر الثالث تقوم هذه الخلايا بالتكاثر والانقسام المتتابع لتكون طبقات الجلد الفعلية Stratified Epithelium وفي نفس الفترة وبالتوازي تقوم خلايا طبقة الـ Mesoderm المحتوية من الخارج بطبقة خلايا الجلد بالتمايز إلي ثلاثة طبقات:

1- Paraxial Mesoderm
وهذه الطبقة تنقسم لـ 42 – 44 شريحة من الخلايا "Somites"
 Intermediate Mesoderm2
 Lateral Plate Mesoderm-3

وطبقات الـ Somites هذه تتمايز إلي Sclerotome & Dermomytome حيث أن الـ Dermomytome يكون الطبقة الداخلية العميقة من الجلد Dermis وأيضاً يكون العضلات الإرادية Voluntary Skeletal Muscles ..
ويمكن للتوسع في تلك النقطة الرجوع لـ Developmental Biology Text Book المعد بواسطة Scott F. Gilbert ، SWARTHMORE COLLEGE
– الجزء الثالث Later Embryonic Development تحت عنوان:

Paraxial and intermediate mesoderm
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/bv.fcgi?indexed=google&rid=dbio.section.3455

وبالطبع – كما يعرف الجميع – أنه وحتى هذه المرحلة في حالة حدوث سقط Abortion سوف ينزل الجنين الميت في صورة قطع لحمية ودم .. ولن يكن قد ظهر به أي غضاريف أو عظام ..

المرحلة الرابعة "فنسجتني بعظام وعصب":

وبعد ذلك تبدأ الفقرات في العمود الفقري Vertebrae بالظهور، وتظهر أولاً في صورة
غضاريف Cartilage قبل أن تتحول إلي عظام Ossification .. وكذلك يبدأ في نفس الوقت تكوين الضلوع في القفص الصدري ولكنها أيضاً تظهر كغضاريف قبل أن يبدأ تعظمها فيما بعد..

ويمكن الإطلاع علي ذلك في أي مرجع طبي خاص بمراحل تطور الجنين، نذكر مثلاً:
The portion of the somite that gives rise to these cells is called the sclerotome, and these mesenchymal cells ultimately become the Cartilage cells (chondrocytes) of the vertebrae and part (if not all) of each rib

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/bv.fcgi?indexed=google&rid=dbio.section.3455
وذلك تحت عنوان "Differentiation within the Somite" ..


وجاء في موقع University of New South Wales – Sydney – Australia ما يلي:

Skeletal muscle forms by fusion of mononucleated myoblasts to form multinucleated myotubes. Bone is formed through a lengthy process involving ossification of a cartilage formed from mesenchyme. Two main forms of ossification occur in different bones, intramembranous (eg skull) and endochondrial (eg limb long bones) ossification. Ossification continues postnatally, through puberty until mid 20s.

والترجمة الحرفية لما جاء في هذه الفقرة عن تكوين العظام هو كالآتي:
" العظم يتكون خلال عملية طويلة تشمل تعظم الغضاريف Cartilage التي تكون من اللحمة المتوسط Mesenchyme . وهناك صورتين للتعظم تحدث في العظام المختلفة، تعظم بين غشائي مثل الجمجمة، وتعظم غضروفي مثل عظام الأطراف الطويلة. وعملية التعظم تستكمل بعد الولادة، وحتى سن البلوغ حوالي سن العشرينات ".
انظر:http://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/Notes/skmus.htm

وباختصار لمن يصعب عليه الخوض في المجال الطبي، نختصر ذلك بعبارة جاءت في موقع Pregnancy.org (أي الحبل)، وهي:

Week Eight: Cartilage and bones begin to form
الأسبوع الثامن: الغضاريف والعظام تبدأ تتكون..
http://www.pregnancy.org/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment1.php

أما بخصوص الجهاز العصبي المركزي – المخ والحبل الشوكىّ، وهو القائم بدور القائد المدبر لمعظم
الأمور الحسية والحركية الخاصة بالجسم كله، فيبدأ تكوينه أصلاً مما يسمي بـ Neural Plate
أي الصفيحة العصبية الجنينية، والتي تلتف لتصبح Neural Tube أي القناة العصبية..

والجزء الرأسي المتمدد من هذه القناة سيصبح فيما بعد المخ Brain والجزء الطولي السفلي سيصبح الحبل الشوكي Spinal Cord ..

وهناك شريحة من الخلايا Neural Crest تكون ملاصقة للـ Neural Tube ثم تهاجر للأمام وتتمايز إلي العقد / المحطات العصبية ""Ganglia الخاصة بالأعصاب المخية Cranial Nerves والأعصاب الشوكية Spinal Nerves وأيضاً أعصاب الجهاز العصبي اللاإرادي Autonomic N. S. ...

فالجهاز العصبي يتم، ويبدأ في العمل في الأسبوع التاسع، حيث يبدأ الجنين بإعطاء أوامر حركية من خلال الأعصاب ويبدأ في ثني المفاصل وتمديدها، ويمكن الرجوع لذلك مثلاً من خلال موقع Pregnancy.org
حيث جاء في http://www.pregnancy.org/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment1.php
Week Nine
• Baby has begun movement - While still too small for you to feel, your little one is wriggling, shifting, and dancing already! Makes you almost wish for a window to peek in whenever you want!
• Most joints are formed now - and trust that your little one is practicing bending and flexing.

"الأسبوع التاسع – الطفل يبدأ الحركة، بينما يكون ما زال صغيراً جداً عن أن تشعري بها، ولكن صغيرك يلوي ويغير وضعه ويرقص بالفعل.. معظم مفاصله فد تكونت الآن، وثقي أن صغيرك الآن يلوي ويثني مفاصله.."
*** لمشاهدة مراحل تطور الجنين بتتبع مرفق بالصور، انظر:
http://www.pregnancy.org/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment1.php
http://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-fetal-development-index


† ســــلام المسيح †
​*


----------



## أَمَة (17 يوليو 2010)

​تسلم ايدك اختي Red Rose88​
ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يوليو 2010)

أمة قال:


> ​تسلم ايدك اختي red rose88​
> ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات​



*شكرا اخت أمة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
سلام المسيح †​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 يوليو 2010)

الرب يباركك لزيادة الاستفادة ممكن نعرف مرجعك للبحث مع الشكر


----------



## Rosetta (17 يوليو 2010)

nageh قال:


> الرب يباركك لزيادة الاستفادة ممكن نعرف مرجعك للبحث مع الشكر


*
اخي الحبيب الموضوع مزود بأكثر من مرجع علمي اطلع عليها...هي باللغة الانجليزية 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يوليو 2010)

> *وهنا حيث تبدأ القصة بدخول السائل المنوي Semen Fluid داخل الجهاز التناسلي الأنثوي Female Genital System .. والسائل المنوي – واضح من اسمه أنه سائل – يتكون من:
> 1- حيوانات منوية Sperms.
> 2- إفرازات أخري بواسطة يتم إفرازها Accessory Sex glands مثل سكر الفركتوز Fructose، و الـ Inositol و Vitamin C و الـ Prostaglandins وبعض الإنزيمات المذيبة للبروتين.
> والسائل المنوي هذا Semen هو سائل قلوي Alkaline..
> وهو في خواصه الفيزيائية سائل كثيف أبيض، يشبه اللبن إلي حد كبير.. حتى في كونه قلوياً.*


*12-2-1 Inorganic ions* 
*A. Major ions: Na+, Cl-, K+; minor ions : Ca++, Mg++* 
*B. K+/Na+ ratio: High in sperm cell and low in seminal plasma* 
*C. Function: Maintain optimal osmotic pressure for sperm survival* 
*12-2-2 Buffering agents *
*A. Principal organic ion as buffering agent: Bicarbonate(HCO3-)* 
*B. Source: Vesicular gland* 
*C. Function: guard against change in pH of semen, but not sufficient* 
*12-2-3 Energy substrates *
*A. Energy substrates: Fructose, sorbitol, glycerylphosphocholine(GPC) *
*B. Source: Fructose and sorbitol: vesicular gland; GPC: epididymis: uniquely high in semen*
*12-2-4 Other organic compounds *
*A. Inositol and citric acid: considerably high, but not utilized.* 
*B. Ergothionine: found in boar and stallion semen*
*A. Higher ****bolic rate: From pH of semen near neutrality(7.0), where most enzymes in sperm are most  active.* 
*B. Deviations toward alkalinity or acidity: Can reduce ****bolic rate, but buffering capacity of  diluter is rather important because pH range to be altered without permanent impairment of sperm is  narrow* 
*هذا المرجع اشار ان ال ph لل semen هو 7 
*
*لكن هناك اراء اخرى هعرضها اكدت على قلوية السائل المنوى*
*Semen pH**
Normally the pH of semen is alkaline because of the seminal vesicle secretion. An alkaline pH protects the sperm from the acidity of the vaginal fluid. An acidic pH suggests problems with seminal vesicle function. It is usually found in association with a low volume of the ejaculate and the absence of fructose.*
*the semen collection is lacking in fructose, then a* *block in the ejaculatory duct is the likely problem, which can usually be treated through surgery. Seminal fluid that does not have an alkaline pH, a problem often associated with a low ejaculatory volume, usually indicates a problem with the seminal vesicle’s functionality.*
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يوليو 2010)

*صورة السائل المنوى
*







*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يوليو 2010)

> *وحالاً فور حدوث التلقيح Fertilization باختراق الحيوان المنوي Sperm للبويضة من الأنثى Ovum والذي يتم داخل قناة فالوب Fallopian Tube وليس كما يظن البعض أنه يحدث داخل الرحم Uterus.. تتكون اللاحقة Zygote وهي التي بدورها تنقسم فوراً بالانقسام الميتوزي Mitotic Division إلي ما يسمي Morula (حوالي 12 – 32 خلية متكتلة معاً) وهي بدورها تصل للرحم بعد حوالي 3 أيام من التلقيح، ثم تتحول إلي ما يسمي Blastocyst..
> 
> وال Blastocyst عبارة عن حويصلة Vesicle من الخلايا، مرصوصة في صفين وبالوسط فراغ،، وتنغمس هذه الحويصلة داخل بطانة الرحم الـ Endometrium في نهاية الأسبوع الأول من بعد التلقيح..
> 
> ...


 *Sperm Capacitation**
* *Freshly ejaculated sperm are unable or poorly able to fertilize. Rather, they must first undergo a series of changes known collectively as capacitation. Capacitation is associated with removal of adherent seminal plasma proteins, reorganization of plasma membrane lipids and proteins. It also seems to involve an influx of extracellular calcium, increase in cyclic AMP, and decrease in intracellular pH. The molecular details of capacitation appear to vary somewhat among species. *
*Capacitation occurs while sperm reside in the female reproductive tract for a period of time, as they normally do during gamete transport. The length of time required varies with species, but usually requires several hours. The sperm of many mammals, including humans, can also be capacitated by incubation in certain fertilization media. *
*Sperm that have undergone capacitation are said to become hyperactiviated, and among other things, display hyperactivated motility.  Most importantly however, capacitation appears to destabilize the sperm's membrane to prepare it for the acrosome reaction
**Sperm-Zona Pellucida Binding*

*Binding of sperm to the zona pellucida is a receptor-ligand interaction with a high degree of species specificity. The carbohydrate groups on the zona pellucida glycoproteins function as sperm receptors. The sperm molecule that binds this receptor is not known with certainty, and indeed, there may be several proteins that can serve this function. 
*
*Sperm-Oocyte Binding*

*Once a sperm penetrates the zona pellucida, it binds to and fuses with the plasma membrane of the oocyte. Binding occurs at the posterior (post-acrosomal) region of the sperm head. *
*The molecular nature of sperm-oocyte binding is not completely resolved. A leading candidate in some species is a dimeric sperm glycoprotein called fertilin, which binds to a protein in the oocyte plasma membrane and may also induce fusion. Interestingly, humans and apes have inactivating mutations in the gene encoding one of the subunits of fertilin, suggesting that they use a different molecule to bind oocytes. 
*
*Post-fertilization Events*

*

* *Following fusion of the fertilizing sperm with the oocyte, the sperm head is incorporated into the egg cytoplasm. The nuclear envelope of the sperm disperses, and the chromatin rapidly loosens from its tightly packed state in a process called decondensation. In vertebrates, other sperm components, including mitochondria, are degraded rather than incorporated into the embryo. *
*Chromatin from both the sperm and egg are soon encapsulated in a nuclear membrane, forming pronuclei. The image to the right shows a one-cell rabbit embryo shortly after fertilization - this embryo was fertilized by two sperm, leading to formation of three pronuclei, and would likely die within a few days. Pass your mouse cursor over the image to identify pronuclei.* 
*Each pronucleus contains a haploid genome. They migrate together, their membranes break down, and the two genomes condense into chromosomes, thereby reconstituting a diploid organism. 
*
*




*


----------



## Rosetta (17 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *sperm capacitation**
> * *freshly ejaculated sperm are unable or poorly able to fertilize. Rather, they must first undergo a series of changes known collectively as capacitation. Capacitation is associated with removal of adherent seminal plasma proteins, reorganization of plasma membrane lipids and proteins. It also seems to involve an influx of extracellular calcium, increase in cyclic amp, and decrease in intracellular ph. The molecular details of capacitation appear to vary somewhat among species. *
> *capacitation occurs while sperm reside in the female reproductive tract for a period of time, as they normally do during gamete transport. The length of time required varies with species, but usually requires several hours. The sperm of many mammals, including humans, can also be capacitated by incubation in certain fertilization media. *
> *sperm that have undergone capacitation are said to become hyperactiviated, and among other things, display hyperactivated motility.  Most importantly however, capacitation appears to destabilize the sperm's membrane to prepare it for the acrosome reaction
> ...




*شكرااااااااااا شمس الحق على الاضافة الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
سلام السيد المسيح معك ​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع 
 الرب يباركك


----------



## thebreak-up (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*موضوع غاية في الروعة.

الرب يباركك :new5:*


----------

